
Ask HN: What kind of music (if any) do you listen to when programming? - zabana
Please share your playlists below
======
Piskvorrr
I've come across this article ("listen to game soundtracks") and it's
surprisingly useful to me: [https://www.popsci.com/g00/work-productivity-
listening-music...](https://www.popsci.com/g00/work-productivity-listening-
music?i10c.encReferrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmN6Lw%3D%3D&i10c.ua=1)

------
viraptor
Chilled cow lo fi hip hop -
[https://youtu.be/8XiqrERZo_8](https://youtu.be/8XiqrERZo_8) (goes live every
day)

Trap & bass - [https://youtu.be/yY7iGa4t9-I](https://youtu.be/yY7iGa4t9-I)

